# Dedicated HT or Gameroom???



## 4020power (Jul 24, 2011)

We have finally hit the ground running with our new home construction and I am still having a hard time trying to decided if I want to go all out on a dedicated HT and have a seperate bar/gameroom area or just leave the whole room open and have one large room with different zones. My concern is tha if I do a dedicated HT and split the bonus room in half, it will create to small of a space for the bar area. Any thoughts, regrets or advice? Thanks


----------



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

Having the bar seperate from the HT seems to be a good idea. Just in case a friend gets a little heavy handed while you're trying to watch a movie


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

How much movie watching / sports watching / music listening do you do? (in percentages)


----------



## 4020power (Jul 24, 2011)

The theater section would get used more. Probably 70/30 in relation to the bar.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

If it were my space, I would do the dedicated HT room split from the bar/game area. To me, watching a movie is a whole different experience and I would want to maintain that feel. Having one open area would detract from that for me.

Also, it allows you to control your ambient light a bit cleaner / easier as I would want to hang a curtain or something along those lines with the open space to block out the potential reflections from the rest of the room. 

Lastly, if they are separate spaces you can doing different colors schemes - most HT rooms tend toward a color scheme that will not create light reflections and wash out your picture while most bar / game areas I have seen go toward a lighter color scheme. In my own build, I have noticed that my wife does not care as much about the colors in the HT because it is "separate" from the rest of the house - YRMV. :bigsmile:


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Initially, my wife and I weren't sure whether to split our basement into separate HT and exercise rooms, or to go with an open-concept "great room". We ended up going with the latter (click on my signature, below, for pics) and it worked out great. 

IMO, as long as you'll still be able to place your surrounds / rear surrounds reasonably well, go with the "great room".


----------



## Biscuit97 (Jan 20, 2012)

Personally, I would go with all in one game room/great room. We do a lot of music listening, sports watching, etc as compared to sitting and watching movies so a great room would work better for us. I'd try to figure out how often I sit down and dedicate a few hours to watching a movie. If often, I'd lean towards the home theater. If you listen to a lot of music while playing with kids, or have friends over to watch sports (or whatever else), shoot pool or just hang out I'd probably go with an all in one great room.


----------



## bmfjimbo80 (Jan 12, 2012)

Elijay nice looking room you got there! How is the picture looking with the light colored wall and white ceiling? How wide and long is the theater section? What size screen is that and whats your viewing distance?


----------



## red_0530 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi! How about having it altogether? You can use your tv or projector for games, too... Having a bar sounds very nice...


----------



## red_0530 (Feb 9, 2012)

We call ours a media room... We have our own home theater, audio where we also listen to music..videoke...games...we place a tv also if ever we feel like watching tv...


----------



## 4020power (Jul 24, 2011)

Well we are moving along quite nicely, I am acting as the GC on our build. We elected to go with a dedicated theater room and a game room on the other end of the upstairs. The HVAC is being installed this week, I'll post some pics of the theater room tomorrow. Thanks for all the helpful input.


----------



## 4020power (Jul 24, 2011)

We have not had time to start on the theater room but I did get the frame for the bar up in the game room. Here's a few pics.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Great start - I always find it interesting seeing people's work area so I can see what tools they are using - makes me itch to go to my local tool store.


----------

